# Asus P5K / Intel P35 Chipset

## -Craig-

Does the Asus P5K / Intel P35 Chipset support Intel VT?

I'm planning to build a System with an E6600 for testing XEN (which will also be my new Workstation) and I would habe to shoot myself if it didn't support Intel VT.

I already searched the web, somewhere in a shop it said that it supports VT, but that wasn't mentioned in any other shop, so I'm a bit doubtful.

Maybe anyone has that board and can tell me?

----------

## shazza

You can't find anything on this because it's not the chipset but the CPU that matters. You're on the safe side with the E6600 though.

Edit: That is not to imply that chipset/mainboard are meaningless in this matter. If however a Vanderpool CPU is supported by the mainboard and there is proper microcode in the BIOS, it should work.

----------

## -Craig-

 *shazza wrote:*   

> You can't find anything on this because it's not the chipset but the CPU that matters. You're on the safe side with the E6600 though.
> 
> Edit: That is not to imply that chipset/mainboard are meaningless in this matter. If however a Vanderpool CPU is supported by the mainboard and there is proper microcode in the BIOS, it should work.

 

Your first sentence is not true. I already knew that it depends on the board and CPU.

As I wrote, I wanted to know from someone who owns an Asus P5K (which has an Intel P35 Chipset), if it supports Intel VT for him/her.

----------

## paulisdead

There've been some patches for the ich9 in the last few release candidate kernels, so if you're swapping an existing system over, it could work if you build a pretty recent vanilla kernel before swapping your hardware.  Getting a livecd to work on the system to install cleanly on could be a different story, depending on whether it has those patches.  Who knows, maybe if you disable AHCI and mess around it might work fine.  I'm praying like hell it does work swapping over my existing system, since I just ordered a gigabyte p35 mobo, and can post back here once I get it this weekend.  The only crucial thing I'd think is the SATA working, since I use a soundblaster and wouldn't mind using a PCI NIC.

----------

## shazza

P35 works just fine with 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 (with a GB P35-DS3R btw.)

Won't comment on VT though, since someone seems to know better  :Smile: 

----------

## BigBaaadBob

 *shazza wrote:*   

> P35 works just fine with 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 (with a GB P35-DS3R btw.)

 

Any idea about livecds, and when gentoo-sources-2.6.21* will be marked stable?

----------

## -Craig-

 *shazza wrote:*   

> P35 works just fine with 2.6.21-gentoo-r2 (with a GB P35-DS3R btw.)
> 
> Won't comment on VT though, since someone seems to know better 

 

Can't you have a look in your BIOS, or give me your output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?

----------

## -Craig-

 *paulisdead wrote:*   

> There've been some patches for the ich9 in the last few release candidate kernels, so if you're swapping an existing system over, it could work if you build a pretty recent vanilla kernel before swapping your hardware.  Getting a livecd to work on the system to install cleanly on could be a different story, depending on whether it has those patches.  Who knows, maybe if you disable AHCI and mess around it might work fine.  I'm praying like hell it does work swapping over my existing system, since I just ordered a gigabyte p35 mobo, and can post back here once I get it this weekend.  The only crucial thing I'd think is the SATA working, since I use a soundblaster and wouldn't mind using a PCI NIC.

 

Uhm, did you read my question? I wanted to know if it supports Intel VT! Can you post  the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?

----------

## Schizoid

I have an Asus P5K SE with two SATA hard disks and an SATA DVDr drive.

I am using just the Intel ATA_PIIX SATA driver.

It seems to work ok, my system is up and running with it. There are no complaints in my logs, but hard disk performance is very low. Extracting stuff from tar balls, patching, and copying files takes FOREVER.

Has anyone else had any problems like this? I will say that burning DVDs is much more consistently fast than my old system, which had the same DVD drive. Now I get 16x all the time, in the old system I was lucky to get 6x. Wish the hard disks worked so well!

----------

